# Bildverarbeitung in Java



## fsmarine (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss mich bald mit dem Thema Bildverarbeitung in Java auseinandersetzen. Bei mir geht es dabei darum Text aus Bildern zu erkennen. Nun suche ich dafür eine Bib die es mir ermöglicht, bildverarbeitungsoperatoren auf bilder anzuwenden (Diffusion usw.) um die zu verarbeiten. Nur leider habe ich beim finden von solchen Libs nur Probleme.

Kennt ihr zufällig was mächtiges und gut dokumentiertes das ich für mein use case verwenden kann?

Gruß und danke


----------



## mccae (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

Sun (Oracle) bietet mit JAI (Java Advanced Imaging) einen Haufen an Bildmanipulationsmöglichkeiten.

http://java.sun.com/javase/technologies/desktop/media/jai/


Leider gibt es meines Wissens keine kostenlose und zuverlässige Java Bibliothek für Schriftenerkennenung.

Je nach Einsatzfeld für die Texterkennung kann die Entwicklung einer solchen Applikation ewig dauern.
Entwickler von zum Beispiel Autokennzeichenreadern verdienen sich deshalb dumm und deppat.

Sollte es dir um Autokennzeichen gehen, wirst du im Internet die ein oder andere Foliensammlung/Scriptum finden.

Das selbe betrift die Texterkennung für Dokumente.

- Viel Mathe und wenig Java. Das erwartet dich.


----------



## fsmarine (13. Oktober 2010)

danke für die Antwort auch wenn die nicht so schön ist ...

Von JAI habe ich bereits gelesen, ist aber leider nicht so umfangreich wie ich es gerne hätte :-(...

Bei mir geht es um Texterkennung eher von eingescannten seiten (Bücher usw.) diese muss nicht schnell und kann hohe Fehlerraten haben.

Welche kommerziellen Lösungen kennt ihr den?

Und das mit Mathe... Na ja, hatte früher ein Bildbearbeitungskurs den ich aus Zeitmangel leider abbrechen musste... ja dsa war wirkiich sehr mathematisch, aus dem Grund will ich es lieber umgehen 

Gruß Stefan


----------

